# Replacement engines



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Who has some input on who has the best remanufactured long block or who to stay away from?


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Looking to replace or upgrade? Just a replacement, Jasper is by far the best.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

slevinkelevra said:


> Looking to replace or upgrade? Just a replacement, Jasper is by far the best.


Power plant went south Dodge 4.7 Had a couple friends that were in the biz a few moons ago not giving good marks on Jasper.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

All the dealings I have had with them and friends that have had nothing but good things.. my 2 cents


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sold quite a few 4.7 Chysler engines when i was in the salvage business.Was always afraid to sell a used engine.Always recommended the customer go with a Jasper rebuilt engine.They had made some improvements on the engine for better longivity.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

wifes got a jasper in her ranger,and it has over a 140,000 miles on it right now. never had any major problems what so ever!


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

drumbum45 said:


> Sold quite a few 4.7 Chysler engines when i was in the salvage business.Was always afraid to sell a used engine.Always recommended the customer go with a Jasper rebuilt engine.They had made some improvements on the engine for better longivity.


Come to find out the 4.7 does have some problems with sludge and carbon build up but I keeped up on the maint. pretty well, my fate was more of an overheating thing and something in the head coming loose.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Let me guess it started running hot and quit right after that?
They have a issue with cooling the heads and they allow the oil to cook and sludge up the cam bearings in the head (BTW they are ALUMINUM)
Jasper makes a good engine but I have no experience with them with the 4.7


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

jasper all the way. i run my own shop and every time i need a motor or trans i call jasper to get it. i would back them 100%


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Alexy said:


> Let me guess it started running hot and quit right after that?
> They have a issue with cooling the heads and they allow the oil to cook and sludge up the cam bearings in the head (BTW they are ALUMINUM)
> Jasper makes a good engine but I have no experience with them with the 4.7


I had a few problems with running hot on the beach running with the wind but I believe the clincher was about a year ago it overheated badly when the seam on the radiator gave out, have not tore the motor down but think it dropped a valve seat, guide or maybe part of the valve. Mixing aluminum with steel and plastic doesn’t appear to be worth savings on the weight & gas. JMO Don’t make them like they use to.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Your 4.7 is one of the engines on the market that isn't too trustworthy. The best replacement is a Jasper by far.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Yep its a shame, ran great till it tossed in the towel guess I should be happy it happenend close to home and not on the beach.


----------

